# ABN/ Sole trader



## Maria José (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi, everyone.
I am on a 309 partner visa. I arrived in Australia 4 months ago. My husband is Australian. I have many skills in the field of innovation, science, art, and technology).
I want to set up a business and apply for an ABN and be a sole trader or also do it with a business partner. 
Any information in this regard would be very helpful
Thanks 
Maria José


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

If it's just you, as a sole trader then apply for an ABN as a Sole Trader. A sole trader can employ people, but can not have business partners, But if there is another involved, you should probably incorporate (set up a Proprietary Limited Company 'Pty Ltd') which you both have equal shareholding, and are both Directors. A Pty Ltd company protects you both from the other directors mistakes. aka the Limited as in Limited Liability. A Pty Ltd gives you much greater tax and payroll flexibility. Ask around your Aussie friends if anyone is an Accountant. They will better advise, Setting up a Pty Ltd company online is easy, simple and cheap (around $600).

A general tip. It is so important that IMMI see that all new Australians get a job, and more importantly pay their taxes. Dont do anything dodgy. The single biggest reason for PR's and PV's to be rejected is when the applicant is guilty of tax evasion.


----------



## Maria José (Nov 10, 2021)

omegaman said:


> If it's just you, as a sole trader then apply for an ABN as a Sole Trader. A sole trader can employ people, but can not have business partners, But if there is another involved, you should probably incorporate (set up a Proprietary Limited Company 'Pty Ltd') which you both have equal shareholding, and are both Directors. A Pty Ltd company protects you both from the other directors mistakes. aka the Limited as in Limited Liability. A Pty Ltd gives you much greater tax and payroll flexibility. Ask around your Aussie friends if anyone is an Accountant. They will better advise, Setting up a Pty Ltd company online is easy, simple and cheap (around $600).
> 
> A general tip. It is so important that IMMI see that all new Australians get a job, and more importantly pay their taxes. Dont do anything dodgy. The single biggest reason for PR's and PV's to be rejected is when the applicant is guilty of tax evasion.


Very useful information, thanks a lot


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

To apply for an ABN...






Applying for an ABN | ABR


Your application for an ABN starts here. Before applying, ensure you're entitled to an ABN. Not everyone is entitled to an ABN.




www.abr.gov.au


----------

